
Russia says Bitcoin is no longer a public danger - verdande
http://www.thedailynewsgrabber.com/bitcoin-no-longer-labeled-public-danger-by-russia/
======
davidgerard
thedailynewsgrabber.com sounds like the most reliable source one could
possibly have on the matter.

~~~
erikj
The same news on a well-known Russian newspaper's site:
[http://izvestia.ru/news/626901](http://izvestia.ru/news/626901)

------
seanp2k2
Makes one wonder if the crypto currency heists were state-sponsored in order
to disrupt these before they ever get a real foothold.

